# Animal care course, brinsbury, Worthwhile?



## Jibjab (Feb 5, 2012)

Basically as the topic says i wonder if anyone on here has experience with the animal care course at brinsbury is it worthwhile doing? did you enjoy the course has it benefitted you?
Im considering doing it next year so am just testing the waters 
Thanks
James


----------



## Jibjab (Feb 5, 2012)

Bumpsicle


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Which course?

Looking at the website, Chichester college deliver the BTEC Animal Management course at Level 1, 2 and 3.


I have no idea about the college itself, but I deliver these courses myself up here in the Midlands so if you want any details I can give you an overview of the courses.

Level 1 = pre-GCSE - One year course. This is for students that didn't do so well at GCSE and need to build up their skills and grades for the higher courses.

Level 2 = equivalent to GCSE level - One year course. At our college our entry requirements for this course are 4 D's at GCSE, preferably with English, Science and Maths.

Level 3 = Equivalent to A levels - this is a two year course that will give you plenty of animal based experience and (if you do well enough on it) plenty of UCAS points for entry to university.



If you give me an idea of your age, why you are doing the course and where you want it to take you, I can advise you more specifically.

:2thumb:


----------



## Jibjab (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks im 21, did quite well at gcses and not so well at A levels due to mass cocking about. 

From what i read it would be an edexcel dimploma in animal care level 2, as the level 3 they require you to have done the level 2

as for goals i want to be able to own my own shop. but it wouldnt feel right doing it without as much knowledge as possible, and although im learning lots on here its not so much scientific knowledge as basic husbandry.

on the brinsbury site i can only see level 2 + 3 plus a susidiary level 3.

Just wanted to know if its a course that actually helps you learn more useful and in depth information or just gets you a sheet of paper saying 'yeah he totally learnt some stuff'


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Jibjab said:


> Thanks im 21, did quite well at gcses and not so well at A levels due to mass cocking about.
> 
> From what i read it would be an edexcel dimploma in animal care level 2, as the level 3 they require you to have done the level 2
> 
> ...



You won't be doing the Level 2. The level 2 is often billed as an 'access' course for the Lvl 3, but you already have the equivalent grades (the Level 2 is equivalent of four GCSE's and will almost exclusively be 16 year olds). We only take mature students on the Lvl 2 in very extreme circumstances. 

As you have already done a level 3 course (A levels), you will only be able to do another Lv3 (you can't go 'backwards'). As you have good GCSE's I would assume that they would encourage you to do the full Extended Diploma (two years). We certainly would.

As you are over 19, you may have to pay for the course. Prices vary by college and sometimes, if your A level subjects were different (i.e. your second Lvl 3 course is in a different subject to your first) you can sometimes get bursaries or government grants. You would need to talk to the college admissions/finance team to confirm that though.


The course itself gives you a good broad base in a range of subjects. You'll have to talk to the staff down there (go to an open day) as to what modules they actually deliver (there are 32 modules that can be delivered, and you will only do 18 of them. Some courses offer options, others have fixed modules, no college will offer all 32!

A few modules are core and you will definitely do those:

Understand and Promote Animal Health
Understand the Principles of Animal Biology
Undertake Animal Handling and Safe Working
Plan and Monitor Animal Feeding
Manage Animal Accommodation
Undertake and Review Work Related Experience in the Land Based Industries 

For your purposes, I would advise you look for whether the course offers the following optional modules:

Business Management in the Land based Sector
Understand the Principles of Aquatics Husbandry and Management
Understand the principle and Carry out the practise of Exotic Animal Management
Undertake Pet store Design and Animal Management
Understand the principles of Animal Breeding and Genetics

You will also take others (18 in total) probably including things like Anatomy and Physiology, Ecology, Wildlife Rehab, Dog Grooming, Kennel and Cattery Management, Animal Behaviour, Animal Training, Zoo Animal Health and Husbandry. 



I lecture on Level 3 modules and HE modules.

I can't presume to say how well or otherwise the modules will be delivered, but if you go to an open day and chat to the staff, you'll soon get an idea of their knowledge, enthusiasm and passion.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 12, 2012)

From a student's view;

I'm doing NC Animal Care at Elmwood college (Fife, Scotland) and it is very fun!
I'm not sure if it's easy, I've had full marks in all my assessments but I think that's more because I put the work in, and some people don't. They're the ones who won't get into HNC.

We work with lots of furries, aviary, reptiles, rodents and horses. We also go to Crufts as a trip. I'm learning a lot too, and this is just NC, there's still HNC and HND to go.

Edit: Forgot dog training and grooming.


----------



## Jibjab (Feb 5, 2012)

@bothrops, Jeez thanks thats rally helpful, didnt know anything about the module basing andso on really good to hear from someone knowledgeable on the workings

@tyrael thanks i was generally asking for student view but the peson above has surpassed all expectations


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 12, 2012)

He's my secret brother, we share our brain :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Tyrael said:


> He's my secret brother, we share our brain :2thumb:


???


:lol2:


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 12, 2012)

bothrops said:


> ???
> 
> 
> :lol2:


I'm not good at 'social' stuff, so sometimes I talk a lot of utter crap when I feel I should talk, but have nothing to say :blush:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Tyrael said:


> I'm not good at 'social' stuff, so sometimes I talk a lot of utter crap when I feel I should talk, but have nothing to say :blush:


You and me both mate - you and me both! :2thumb:


----------



## Cha8491 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey I am a student there doing the level 3. I am 21 as well and not even English. I first applied for the level 2 but on my interview they said I'd better go for the level 3 because of my age and good GCSE's equivalent results. 

It's a great course and I've learned so much already and really feel like it's worth doing it, especially if you want to work with animals nowadays, official qualifications are a must. 

However, there aren't many people of your age doing the course. They are mainly about 16 as most of the student going into the course have just finished high school. There are also a few 18-19 but not so many older than that. 

Otherwise, I'd really recommend you to come study here as they are building a new animal unit at the moment. It should be ready by next September and they are planning on having new animals (exotics). 

Here it is, I hope this review is helpful and you should definitely come to an open day!

Cha


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

bothrops said:


> Which course?
> 
> Looking at the website, Chichester college deliver the BTEC Animal Management course at Level 1, 2 and 3.
> 
> ...


I would agree completely with Bothrops. I am also a lecturer in animal management level 3 and HE at Askham Bryan College, Guisborough. We usually advise mature students to apply for level 3 or extended depending on their circumstances and previous qualifications.


----------

